# Other Discussions > Off Topic Discussions >  Ideal job for attracting women

## TheLaughingCow

What job would you think would most attractive to women, if salary weren't an issue?  I'm thinking air force pilot, navy SEAL officer,doctor, or self-sufficient businessman, but I was just wondering if anyone else had any ideas that they could explain?

*Pilot: 
*Badass, but sophisticated.  Smart enough to get a college degree, and probably graduated near the top of his class if they made him a pilot.  One of the most competitive fields in the world, and of course he's physically perfect if he passed the medical qualifications.  Plus they weed out the short guys 'cause they can't fit in the chairs.

*SEAL Officer*
Tough enough to make it through all the training, and is a leader in one of the world's top military organizations.  Classic protector-type.  I would list PJs and Marine recon instead, since those guys are possibly even more insane, but nobody has ever heard of them...so SEAL it is.

*Businessman*
The guy that "made it".  Smart enough to make an idea, and sell it to people anywhere.  Great genes for the kids, since this guy knows his way around people and is completely independent, a natural leader.

*Doctor*
One of the world's oldest, and most respected professions, a doctor saves lives and is somebody's hero every day.  Alpha male, plus really smart to make it through pre-med, medical school, and internship.  

Which one do you think would be most attractive to the ladies, (disregarding salary), and why?  List your own chosen profession too, please.

----------


## Kayman

> What job would you think would most attractive to women, if salary weren't an issue?  I'm thinking air force pilot, navy SEAL officer,doctor, or self-sufficient businessman, but I was just wondering if anyone else had any ideas that they could explain?
> 
> *Pilot: 
> *Badass, but sophisticated.  Smart enough to get a college degree, and probably graduated near the top of his class if they made him a pilot.  One of the most competitive fields in the world, and of course he's physically perfect if he passed the medical qualifications.  Plus they weed out the short guys 'cause they can't fit in the chairs.
> 
> *SEAL Officer*
> Tough enough to make it through all the training, and is a leader in one of the world's top military organizations.  Classic protector-type.  I would list PJs and Marine recon instead, since those guys are possibly even more insane, but nobody has ever heard of them...so SEAL it is.
> 
> *Businessman*
> ...


 An old guy I used to work with said the one profession most likely to get you a woman was a job as a driving instructor. He himself used to be one and basically he got to sit with multiple women students for an hour at a time two times a week for months and they would pretty much confide in him over anything including their relationship problems during the lesson. He told me nearly all of his dates were ex pupils of his and he went on to marry one.

----------


## BigThinker

Hospital administrator.

Tremendous status, massive pay check, none of the bullshit that physicians have to put up with.

As a 25 year old wrapping up grad school and entering the professional world, I've given thought to what I would do if I could do it all over again -- hospital administration, for sure.

----------


## akai

There is an enormous chance the SEAL Officer will get cheated on while he's deployed. If you're talking about a long term relationship jobs with crazy hours and stress have very high divorce rates.

Quick google search (Top 7 Professions with High Divorce Rates):

1.Those in Politics
2.Those in the military
3.Those who work third shift jobs
4.Truckers and Taxi Drivers
5.Police Officers
6.Fire Fighters
7.Doctors

Out of your list I'd pick the self-made businessman. If we're talking who would get the most ***** I'd go professional athlete, musician, or actor.

----------


## Shan

Lawyer like me

----------


## Davey Jones

Depends on the chick. Most of the chicks I've boned (or wanted to bone and failed) were into professors and jobs like that.  I'm into real' smart, liberal b*tches. 

But really, I'd take Shan's word for it. He's really, really cool. You can tell, because he says so all the time.

----------


## Breaking Bald

> But really, I'd take Shan's word for it. He's really, really cool. You can tell, because he says so all the time.


 HAHA I KNOW RIGHT!!! 

He is a lawyer, has a massive penis, has a wife who looks like Megan Fox, has a body like Brad Pitt out of fighrclub and he cheats on his wife twice a day. What a dude! If only I was as cool as him, a man can dream huh?

----------


## Davey Jones

> *A model.*


 Being a model isn't what attracts women.  _Looking_ like a model is what attracts women.  It has nothing to do with having that as a profession.  Christ, will you actually stay on topic in just one thread ever?

----------


## TheLaughingCow

I think models probably would get a lot of women.  Unfortunately, I can never be a model, and I really have no desire to, since make models are often stigmatized as "gay" or effeminate, even when they're not.

It's interesting that many of the jobs that have high divorce rates are also very attractive to women. For example, firefighter, soldier, cop, politician.  Even trucker has a sense of self-sufficency about it that seems masculine in a way.  You'd think that their wives would stay with them more if they were so attractive in the first place.

----------


## Davey Jones

> ...attracted to you for you...


 I'm not sure it's fair to say that a person's appearance constitutes what makes them "them".  "You" are not just how you look anymore than "you" are the digits in your bank account.  It's not fair to discount one factor and act like another is the end-all-be-all.  No one else is gauging attractiveness so strictly, so why are you?  Attractiveness is a package deal.

Aside from that, though, it still doesn't mean that being a model is an attractive career to have.  The question was "What careers make a man more appealing to women?"  And you responded "BE HOT."

Can you see how that's not adding to the discussion?

----------


## TheLaughingCow

I agree that model might be a good choice because it affirms your attractiveness in the eyes of women.  
   But if you're hot enough, everyone will know it anyway, so who cares if you're a model?  *Better to chose something that emphasizes your intelligence, bravery, or some other attractive quality in addition to your physical beauty.
*
 After all, you'll be hot whether or not you're a model.  And women will know you're aesthetic, whether or not you're a model.  

So instead, assuming that you're already aesthetic at or beyond the level of a male model, what job would you choose?

----------


## Shan

> Depends on the chick. Most of the chicks I've boned (or wanted to bone and failed) were into professors and jobs like that.  I'm into real' smart, liberal b*tches. 
> 
> But really, I'd take Shan's word for it. He's really, really cool. You can tell, because he says so all the time.


 Never have i said I'm cool

----------


## Aames

Hey guys, maybe you should pursue careers that you enjoy instead of ones that impress women. I think you'll be a lot happier that way! Let's all be friends. 

*This censored Aames post brought to you by Winston*

----------

